# The Landlord. UGH.



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

Landlord gave me no written notice, and less than 24 hours notice about a &^%$ing bed bug/mouse exterminator coming in tomorrow. So I'm going to be up all night cleaning my apartment. I am not impressed  Then I have to find a place to hang out for 3-4 hours with my flock of birds and my rats. And a dog. 

Not impressed at all.


----------



## BobbieTheRat🐾 (Apr 18, 2020)

Wow. That is the worst!!!!!


----------

